#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Αρτιότητα & οικοδομησιμότητα μετά από αναγκαστική απαλλοτρίωση

## dkdonald

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ! ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ Η ΑΡΜΟΔΙΑ ΠΟΛΕΟΔΟΜΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΩΤΙΣΕΙ. ΑΓΡΟΤΕΜΑΧΙΟ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΡΤΙΟ & ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΗΣΙΜΟ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΑΡΡΕΚΛΙΣΗ ΚΑΘ' ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ΣΕ ΚΥΡΙΑ ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΗ ΟΔΟ Κ ΕΜΒΑΔΟΝ > 750 Τ.Μ. ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΠΟΛΕΩΣ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΤΕΜΑΧΙΟ < 750 Τ.Μ. (ΛΟΓΩ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΠΑΛΛΟΤΡΙΩΣΗΣ). ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΝΑΠΟΜΕΙΝΟΝ ΤΕΜΑΧΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΤΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΗΣΙΜΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΤΕΜΑΧΙΣΜΟ? ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΕΤΑΙ, ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΞΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΟΖΗΜΙΩΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΞΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΝΑΠΟΜΕΙΝΟΝΤΟΣ ΤΕΜΑΧΙΟΥ, ΑΝ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΧΤΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΟΜΟ?

 Καλησπερα! Εχω μια περιπτωση στην οποια η αρμοδια πολεοδομια δεν καταφερε να με διαφωτισει. Αγροτεμαχιο το οποιο ηταν αρτιο & οικοδομησιμο κατα παρρεκλιση καθ' οτι ειχε προσωπο σε κυρια δημοτικη οδο κ εμβαδον > 750 τ.μ. μετα το σχεδιο πολεως εμεινε τεμαχιο < 750 τ.μ. (λογω αναγκαστικης απαλλοτριωσης). Το ερωτημα μου ειναι εαν το εναπομεινον τεμαχιο ειναι αρτιο και οικοδομησιμο μετα τον αναγκαστικο τεμαχισμο? Γνωριζει καποιος τι προβλεπεται, εφοσον δεν υπηρξε καποια αποζημιωση για τη μειωση της αξιας του εναπομεινοντος τεμαχιου, αν οντως αυτο δεν χτιζεται συμφωνα με το νομο?


Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί δεν καταθέτεις γραπτή αίτηση στην οικεία Υ.ΔΟΜ. (πρώην Πολεοδομία) ώστε να σου απαντήσουν επισήμως;
Έντυπο αίτησης και τα απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά θα τα βρεις στα Downloads. Δες *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

